# Best Color Enhancer Flakes?



## CincyCichlids (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm looking for the best (most drastic) color enhancing flake foods. I've seen small Aulonocara Peacocks show a lot of color at a rather small size. Now, I've heard pro's and con's, and right now I'm not necessarily concerned with any con's (i.e. females showing colors...) as this is just a display tank, and not one of my breeding tanks.

Thanks for your help. By the way, this is my first post here, I am looking forward to becoming part of a good community.

Chris


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

To create the best natural colors you need to feed a good healthy mix of foods and keep the water as healthy as possible. This will give your fish a much longer life and better colors than using a treated food of one tipe for extended periods of time.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I typically more into the color enhancing, longer life, and flake stuff


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

By the way - I forgot - Welcome and I hope you stick around.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome to the forums! i agree with fish_doc, we feed color enhancing flakes but variety is the key!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I use Omega One flakes and all my fish have excellent color. The stuff is so good that when I got my nickel sized baby angels, the breeder told me that the color enhancing flakes would be fine as a staple flake for them. Of course I feed my fish other things like bloodworms, tubifex cubes, daphnia, veggie rounds, veggie flakes, etc. Find a good flake as your staple, and then supplement with other goodies.


----------

